# einen Wunsch erfüllen



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Danke für die Korrekturen.  Ich werde alles Mögliche tun, damit dein WUnsch sich verwicklicht!



Wünsche "erfüllen sich". Das Wort "verwicklichen" goibt es gar nicht.   

Na ja, ich werd sehen, was sich machen lässt.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Danke für die Korrektur. Ich weiß nicht, was ich da bloß gedacht habe.



Das war keine Korrektur - nur ein (eventuell) hilfreicher Vorschlag.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wünsche "erfüllen sich". Das Wort "verwicklichen" goibt es gar nicht.
> 
> Na ja, ich werd sehen, was sich machen lässt.



Ich meinte natürlich "verwi*r*klichen."


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Das war keine Korrektur - nur ein (eventuell) hilfreicher Vorschlag.



Ich sehe es als Korrektur an.   



> Ich meinte natürlich "ve*r*wirklichen."



Hm, das wäre möglich. Aber am besten ist immer noch "ein Wunsch geht in Erfüllung".


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich sehe es als Korrektur an.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, das wäre möglich. Aber am besten ist immer noch "ein Wunsch geht in Erfüllung".



Alles klar.  Man würde im Englischen auch eher "a wish is fulfilled" sagen.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Alles klar.  Man würde im Englischen auch eher "a wish is fulfilled" sagen.



Genau. Sagt man das eigentlich auch beim Glückwünschen im Englischen?

Bsp.:

"Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, viel Freude, Glück und Spaß in deinem weiteren Leben noch. Mögen all deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen."


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Genau. Sagt man das eigentlich auch beim Glückwünschen im Englischen?
> 
> Bsp.:
> 
> "Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, viel Freude, Glück und Spaß in deinem weiteren Leben noch. Mögen all deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen."



I wish you all the best on your birthday; and joy, luck, and happiness in your future life.  May all your wishes *come true*. [passt hier besser als "be fulfilled"]


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> I wish you all the best on your birthday; and joy, luck, and happiness in your future life.  May all your wishes *come true*. [passt hier besser als "be fulfilled"]



Genau, aber "wahr werden" würde im Deutschen etwas ungeniert klingen.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Genau, aber "wahr werden" würde im Deutschen etwas ungeniert klingen.



Geschweige denn "wahr kommen."


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Geschweige denn "wahr kommen."



Dann würdest du eventuell achtkantig von der Party fliegen oder man würde dir den richtigen Ausdruck lehren, wenn man weiß, dass du noch in der Lernphase bist.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dann würdest du eventuell achtkantig von der Party fliegen oder man würde dir den richtigen Ausdruck lehren, wenn man weiß, dass du noch in der Lernphase bist.



Wie schön! 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wie schön!
> 
> Jana



genau. Ich probiere jetzt mit fast jeder sonst nutzlosen Nachricht, ein für dich zugeschnittenes Idiom zu benutzen. Hoffe, dir fehlte es noch nicht in deiner Sammlung.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> genau. Ich probiere jetzt mit fast jeder sonst nutzlosen Nachricht, ein für dich zugeschnittenes Idiom zu benutzen. Hoffe, dir fehlte es noch nicht in deiner Sammlung.



Dieses "nicht" ist dort wie das fünfte Rad am Wagen.

Eine ausgezeichnete Idee übrigens - hier wird im Vergleich zu anderen Foren übermäßig geplaudert: Machen wir es wenigstens so, dass in jedem solchen Beitrag ein Idiom sein muss. Einverstanden?

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dieses "nicht" ist dort wie das fünfte Rad am Wagen.
> 
> Eine ausgezeichnete Idee übrigens - hier wird im Vergleich zu anderen Foren übermäßig geplaudert: Machen wir es wenigstens so, dass in jedem solchen Beitrag ein Idiom sein muss. Einverstanden?
> 
> Jana



Jetzt redest du vernünftig.   

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich mit euch noch mithalten kann!


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Jetzt redest du vernünftig.


Es mag auch gut gemeint sein, aber man liest es so: Jetzt redest du (ausnahmsweise) vernünftig. Das "jetzt" am Anfang impliziert einen Vergleich. 



> Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich mit euch noch mithalten kann!


Versuch es wenigstens. Wenn dir gerade nichts einfällt, ist dir erlaubt, uns mit passenden englischen Idiomen zu beliefern.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dieses "nicht" ist dort wie das fünfte Rad am Wagen.



Warum das denn? Da komme ich aber nicht hinterher (zählt das?). Wo soll da das fünfte Rad sein? "noch nicht" war gemeint, obwohl "noch" alleine auch möglich wäre. Es würde dann aber etwas anderes bedeuten.   



> Eine ausgezeichnete Idee übrigens - hier wird im Vergleich zu anderen Foren übermäßig geplaudert: Machen wir es wenigstens so, dass in jedem solchen Beitrag ein Idiom sein muss. Einverstanden?



Endlich mal ... Aber wirkllich in _jedem_? Das ist zu viel. Guck doch mal, wie viel sinnlose Beiträge wir machmal "zu Papier bringen".


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Warum das denn? Da komme ich aber nicht hinterher (zählt das?). Wo soll da das fünfte Rad sein? "noch nicht" war gemeint, obwohl "noch" alleine auch möglich wäre. Es würde dann aber etwas anderes bedeuten.


Uff, ich muss es mir noch mal lesen.



> Endlich mal ... Aber wirkllich in _jedem_? Das ist zu viel. Guck doch mal, wie viel sinnlose Beiträge wir machmal "zu Papier bringen".


Versuchen wir es doch! Wenn es nicht geht oder zu schwierig ist, können wir es jederzeit  abpfeifen.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Uff, ich muss es mir noch mal lesen.



Entweder "mir noch einmal durchlesen" oder "noch einmal lesen", aber nicht "mir noch einmal lesen".   



> Versuchen wir es doch! Wenn es nicht geht oder zu schwierig ist, können wir es jederzeit  abpfeifen.



Na ja, es wird sehr schwer werden und außerdem    kocht dann mein Kopf am Ende des Tages.


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Es mag auch gut gemeint sein, aber man liest es so: Jetzt redest du (ausnahmsweise) vernünftig. Das "jetzt" am Anfang impliziert einen Vergleich.



Tut mir außerordentlich Leid.  Ich meinte, "now we're talking!" aber dafür fiel mir nur diesen Ausdruck ein.   



> Versuch es wenigstens. Wenn dir gerade nichts einfällt, ist dir erlaubt, uns mit passenden englischen Idiomen zu beliefern.
> 
> Jana



Super!  I'll   chip in wherever I can!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Super!  I'll   chip in wherever I can!



Toll! So kann selbst ich hier mein idiomatisches Englisch trainieren. Ich dachte schon, hier    geht's nur noch Deutsch zu!


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Toll! So kann selbst ich hier mein idiomatisches Englisch trainieren. Ich dachte schon, hier    geht's nur noch Deutsch zu!



Dir ist es nicht erlaubt, denn du kannst keine geringen Deutschkenntnisse anführen.   

We're not   in the same boat, ok?!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Dir ist es nicht erlaubt, denn du kannst keine geringen Deutschkenntnisse anführen.
> 
> We're not   in the same boat, ok?!



Ich weiß, dass ich keine englischen Idiome    zur Schau stellen darf, aber ich kann doch welche von dir lernen, oder?

Übrigens schöne englische Wendung, wird ja auch im Deutschen benutzt.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich weiß, dass ich keine englischen Idiome    zur Schau stellen darf, aber ich kann doch welche von dir lernen, oder?
> 
> Übrigens schöne englische Wendung, wird ja auch im Deutschen benutzt.



Ja klar, das darfst du auf jeden Fall.  

Now we're on the same page.


----------

